# 2002 AUDI TT engine splash guard/skid plate Stock mods



## westphhl95 (May 14, 2013)

hello, im new to the forum so thank you in advance for all the input.
I have a 2002 audi tt with 109k. I was wondering about the engine splash guard/skid plate? I bought the car with the skid plate thing broken. how important is it? does anyone have any plans to make 1 out of aluminum or diamond plate, or is that a bad idea?

Now MODS, the car is bone stock. im looking to get that good feel of acceleration that really puts you in the back of your seat. so Intake? chip? exhaust? whats the best bang for the buck? 

Also my steering wheel vibrates when the car is running in neutral? is that normal?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

As far as a skid plate it depends on how you drive and if youre worried about bottoming out etc. / Mine is currently off due to it being busted up and I dont worry about it too much. A company called diesel geek makes an aluminum skid plate for around $200. As far as starting mods and other basic info heres some good basic reading http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3443644-Audi-TT-FAQ welcome to TT ownership :beer:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Biggest bang for your buck would be a chip, hands down. You'll need to get an aftermarket DV (diverter valve) to support the tune. The OEM DV will fail on you eventually. After that I would probably say a 3" downpipe followed by a cat back exhaust would net you the most bang for your buck. Then I would go with an intake and a silicone TIP (turbo inlet pipe) to help the engine breath. Lastly you'll want to get a boost controller and a boost gauge to help monitor it and keep your boost in check. The boost gauge can come at any point and it will help a lot when trying to diagnose problems. But it's not 100% necessary till you start messing with your boost outside of a regular chip.

There are many many more things you can do, but it starts to get expensive quick.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

As for the splash guard; it is nice to have it especially if you have a habit of driving through puddles. It will also help with drag when driving on the highway. Helping the air to go under the car instead of going wherever it pleases. Plastic is fine till you start lowering the car. Also depending on how / where you drive, you'll want a most solid solution to protect your oil pan from road debris.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Mods to Do*

1. dieselgeek.com for the aluminum skid plate- large road debris can trash your oil pan, good preventative medicine, and maybe helps w/ body roll a bit
2. [email protected] for a VTDA worth every penny, probably will need a new DV valve as well, I went w/ Forge
3. Unitronics Stage 1 flash

2 & 3 will get you very noticable improvements to your car.

Good luck!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The belly pan (as it's not a skid plate at all) isn't necessary, but does have some elements aimed at improving high speed aerodynamics. If you don't go off roading and don't have you car dropped 2+" and don't have horrible roads, you don't need a skid plate. VTDA is definitely not worth the money, as a velocity stack and filter will give the same results at half the price. Why the TT community is sold on these I'll never understand. A chip is the best bang for buck, followed by exhaust (DP and catback each give good gains). You don't need to replace your DV until it fails. Don't believe the hype on things that sound too good to be true.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

All these intake systems are rediciously expensive for an over glorified filter that sounds like a vacuum cleaner after you sucked the carpet up and its stuck in the beater bar.... Cheapest mod just drill 3in holes in the front of the air box an cut a square out of the bottom over the transmission and buy a k&n drop in. Adds a nice sound and slightly more throttle response. 
As far as the belly pan goes I'd definitely keep it in place for aerodynamics and keeping sand and dirt out of the engine bay you can find them used for cheap


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

racin2redline said:


> All these intake systems are rediciously expensive for an over glorified filter that sounds like a vacuum cleaner after you sucked the carpet up and its stuck in the beater bar.... Cheapest mod just drill 3in holes in the front of the air box an cut a square out of the bottom over the transmission and buy a k&n drop in. Adds a nice sound and slightly more throttle response.
> As far as the belly pan goes I'd definitely keep it in place for aerodynamics and keeping sand and dirt out of the engine bay you can find them used for cheap
> 
> 
> Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


You need to read up on 42dd intake. Sure it's more expensive but you gota pay to play. A filter slapped on the maf or a drilled airbox won't come close to what a proper intake can do. Sure the others are a very cheap perfectly fine alternative. But they can't match the 42dd intake.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> You need to read up on 42dd intake. Sure it's more expensive but you gota pay to play.


No, you don't. A full 6" velocity stack with approriate filter will do just as good as the 42DD (since they're the same thing) and won't kill your wallet. You don't need a CNC velocity stack or a laser cut bracket to hold your setup for it to be effective. The 42DD product is a great one that performs well, but it's cost isn't required to get the same benefits.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> No, you don't. A full 6" velocity stack with approriate filter will do just as good as the 42DD (since they're the same thing) and won't kill your wallet. You don't need a CNC velocity stack or a laser cut bracket to hold your setup for it to be effective. The 42DD product is a great one that performs well, but it's cost isn't required to get the same benefits.


Not exactly since you will have to use couplers which in turn creates turbulence. Plus the lack of silicone and ugly hose clamps is def a plus. Effective sure. Equal no.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just get an AEM dry-flow for the filter. Its oil free, and there is a velocity stack built in. That "modshack" garbage is exactly that, garbage.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Not exactly since you will have to use couplers which in turn creates turbulence. Plus the lack of silicone and ugly hose clamps is def a plus. Effective sure. Equal no.


Couplers create turbulence? No, uneven transitions create turbulence. My velocity stack has the same ID at the discharge as the 225 MAF, so they butt together with the coupler just holding them together and not affecting airflow at all. "Ugly" is subjective, and not having silicone or clamps may justify an extra $200+ to you, which is your choice, but it doesn't have any affect on the functionality of the intake system. BTW, what is your MAF attached to your TIP with? Is it an "ugly" hose clamp? :laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> Couplers create turbulence? No, uneven transitions create turbulence. My velocity stack has the same ID at the discharge as the 225 MAF, so they butt together with the coupler just holding them together and not affecting airflow at all. "Ugly" is subjective, and not having silicone or clamps may justify an extra $200+ to you, which is your choice, but it doesn't have any affect on the functionality of the intake system. BTW, what is your MAF attached to your TIP with? Is it an "ugly" hose clamp? :laugh:


Haha. Your right. I'm wrong. Happy cockmaster.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with Adam on this, silicone hoses unless of different diameter do not cause turbulance :thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> I agree with Adam on this, silicone hoses unless of different diameter do not cause turbulance :thumbup:


If you take two pieces of equal ID pipe and connect them with a silicone hose the silicone hose ID is larger than the ID of the pipes. Unless the pipes are butted up against each other it creates turbulence. Hands down. 

I just like getting Adams panties all in a twist since he likes to be mister technical. And I knew he'd wana start arguing so Im just trolling. Don't mind me. Lol


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bang for the buck:
1. APR Chip
2. 3 inch exhaust
3. Downpipe

Stock diverter valve is fine, save your money. The stock 710N is actually what other owners (even non-Audi's) buy for their turbo cars. Stock airbox is also fine. These 2 are def not "bang for your buck" mods

There is a company that makes replacement plastic belly pans for about $79 new. Its not really necessary, and if your TT is like mine, the time spent having to take it off all the time to work on the car is a pain. If you live in a nice area with good roads I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Belly pan/skid plate*

I ordered the Panzer skid from dieselgeek, protect that underside and oil pan.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

treczech said:


> I ordered the Panzer skid from dieselgeek, protect that underside and oil pan.


Yeah, we know. There are 3 threads on the belly pan that have been brought back from the dead..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Make that 4... :sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

treczech said:


> I ordered the Panzer skid from dieselgeek, protect that underside and oil pan.


Skid plates are dumb and stop you from going low and they just get caught on everything. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Skid plates are dumb and stop you from going low and they just get caught on everything. :beer:


Haha, says the guy on his 2nd oil pan :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, says the guy on his 2nd oil pan :laugh:


Says the guy with the pan that's now higher than his reinforced subframe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Says the guy with the pan that's now higher than his reinforced subframe


How'd you do that? I swear I follow your thread.. :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> How'd you do that? I swear I follow your thread.. :what:


Smoke and mirrors and magic ha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Smoke and mirrors and magic ha


Start a thread or Im gonna have you banned.. :sly:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe his hybrid oil pan sits higher than the normal one. But the reinforcement on the subframe, I'd too like to know about.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

max13b2 said:


> I believe his hybrid oil pan sits higher than the normal one. But the reinforcement on the subframe, I'd too like to know about.


Hes heavily into the "secret squirrel" aproach to modding. So we might not get all the details..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hes heavily into the "secret squirrel" aproach to modding. So we might not get all the details..


Well duh, you wouldn't want someone halfway across the country to be nearly as low as you, now would you? :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Well duh, you wouldn't want someone halfway across the country to be nearly as low as you, now would you? :screwy:


#subterranean


----------

